# iWork 09 et iBook G4



## Novezan (1 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un bon vieux iBook G4 avec un écran 12,1 pouces (Early 2004), avec OSX 10.5.8, un processeur 1,2Ghz, 1,25Go de Ram et 30Go de disque (une bête de course en résumé).
La dessus j'ai installé LibreOffice 4.0.6.2 qui serait la dernière version pour cette plateforme...
J'ai vu qu'il existait la suite iWork 09 pour ce type de machine, mais à l'époque elle était payante si bien compris. Depuis quelques années, Pages, Numbers, etc... sont gratuits, je souhaite donc savoir s'il est possible de récupérer iWork 09 de façon gratuite et légale ?

Alors effectivement ce n'est pas une machine d'avenir, mais je l'aime bien et je souhaite lui installer cette suite bureautique et continuer de voir perdurer cet iBook G4


----------



## ericse (1 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit possible, tu peux lire cet article pour avoir plus d'infos :




__





						Installer Pages (et les autres logiciels iWork) avec les anciens macOS [MAJ] | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2022)

Ce sont des articles qui concernant le Mac App Store, donc 10.6 minimum, donc un Mac « Intel ». 


@Novezan

Tu trouveras sans doute un DVD de iWork’09 d’occasion sur les sites de vente. Ça ne doit pas être trop cher.


Rappel : les logiciels de la suite iWork ne sont pas « gratuits » mais inclus avec l’achat d’un iMac neuf.


----------



## Novezan (1 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce sont des articles qui concernant le Mac App Store, donc 10.6 minimum, donc un Mac « Intel ».
> 
> 
> @Novezan
> ...


Oui effectivement j'ai trouvé des vendeurs sur leboncoin, mais je ne vais pas donné suite du coup...

Merci pour ces informations ;-)


----------



## dandu (1 Janvier 2022)

Légalement, non.

Après, faut quand même être honnête : la suite a plus de 10 ans, Apple ne la vend plus/supporte plus et on trouve assez facilement la démo et un numéro de série. Et sinon, pour rester "legit", on trouve facilement les disques d'époque en vente sur LeBonCoin, eBay, etc.

Faut quand même bien vérifier que ça marche encore sur un PowerPC G4 (2009, on est quand même à une époque ou le "Tout Intel" commençait).


----------



## dandu (1 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce sont des articles qui concernant le Mac App Store, donc 10.6 minimum, donc un Mac « Intel ».
> 
> 
> @Novezan
> ...


Alors depuis 2017, ils sont gratuits.

Auparavant, c'était payant et fournis avec les Mac à l'achat, mais ça a changé.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2022)

dandu a dit:


> Après, faut quand même être honnête :


Amusante formulation pour introduire une justification à commettre un délit. Soyons honnêtes : trichons ! Beau slogan.



dandu a dit:


> Alors depuis 2017, ils sont gratuits.
> 
> Auparavant, c'était payant et fournis avec les Mac à l'achat, mais ça a changé.



Depuis octobre 2013. Tout achat d’un Macintosh neuf comprend les logiciels de la suite iWork. Auparavant, il fallait soit les acheter sur le MAS soit acheter un DVD.

En 2017 Apple a cessé de vendre les logiciels. Elle ne les a pas rendus accessibles à tous pour autant et les qualifier de « freeware » comme je l’ai lu ici et là est un abus de langage. Ils sont « gratuits » mais on ne peut les télécharger qu’avec les versions récentes de macOS. C’est ce qu’expose d’ailleurs l’article du Lapin.

De toute façon, cela concerne les logiciels disponibles sur le Mac App Store et pas la suite iWork’09 (Pages 4, Numbers 2, Keynote 5) qu’on ne peut plus acquérir chez Apple de quelque manière que ce soit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est ce qu’expose d’ailleurs l’article du Lapin.



Moony, je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile de rappeler à dandu ce que signifient les articles du Journal du Lapin, vu que … C'est lui qui les rédige !


----------



## dandu (3 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Amusante formulation pour introduire une justification à commettre un délit. Soyons honnêtes : trichons ! Beau slogan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rapport au début : c'est du pragmatisme. C'est un ancien programme, il n'est plus vendu, et il n'y a aucun préjudice pour Apple de le pirater. Et j'explique une ligne plus bas que ça se trouve facilement d'occasion. 

Et pour la suite, le lapin, c'est moi. Et si, Apple a bien rendu les programmes gratuits. Ils sont accessibles sur le mac App Store, gratuitement. La version actuelle demande macOS 11, mais en 2017, on pouvait parfaitement l'obtenir gratuitement sur un Mac de 2012 (au moins) qui - auparavant - ne pouvait l'obtenir qu'en payant. Plus le fait que de toute façon, une fois téléchargé sur un Mac récent, c'est accessible sur d'autres Mac. 

Y a rien d'ambigu : c'était payant jusqu'en 2017 (et gratuit à l'achat d'un Mac), c'est gratuit depuis 2017.


----------



## ericse (3 Janvier 2022)

dandu a dit:


> Et pour la suite, le lapin, c'est moi.


J'en profite pour te remercier pour tes articles qui sont toujours intéressants, aussi bien les techniques que les plus ludiques.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2022)

dandu a dit:


> Rapport au début : c'est du pragmatisme. C'est un ancien programme, il n'est plus vendu, et il n'y a aucun préjudice pour Apple de le pirater. Et j'explique une ligne plus bas que ça se trouve facilement d'occasion.
> 
> Et pour la suite, le lapin, c'est moi. Et si, Apple a bien rendu les programmes gratuits. Ils sont accessibles sur le mac App Store, gratuitement. La version actuelle demande macOS 11, mais en 2017, on pouvait parfaitement l'obtenir gratuitement sur un Mac de 2012 (au moins) qui - auparavant - ne pouvait l'obtenir qu'en payant. Plus le fait que de toute façon, une fois téléchargé sur un Mac récent, c'est accessible sur d'autres Mac.
> 
> Y a rien d'ambigu : c'était payant jusqu'en 2017 (et gratuit à l'achat d'un Mac), c'est gratuit depuis 2017.


Du « pragmatisme » ?

Intéressante stratégie de défense en cours de justice.



dandu a dit:


> Légalement, non.



Dans les faits, cela se nomme contre-façon, cela est passible de 300 000 € d’amendes et de 5 ans de prison. Ce n’est pas moi que le dit, c’est la loi de la République Française.

Apple est seule propriétaire de ces logiciels. Elle seule peut définir les conditions de leur distribution. Il ne t’appartient pas de changer ses conditions.

De même, ce n’est pas à toi, contre-facteur, d’estimer le préjudice d’Apple. Ce serait trop simple. Tu ne t’en sers pas, je te le prends, ou je te l’empreinte, sans demander ton avis. Tss, tss, tss...

On ne sera pas d’accord parce qu’on a pas la même définition du « gratuit ». Il y a une condition à cette « gratuité » : disposer d’un macOS récent. Ce qui n’est pas gratuit. (sauf si on le vole). La disposition sur d’autres Mac en possession de la personne et avec le même Apple ID (oh! encore des conditions) sont définis dans le CLUF des logiciels et du Mac App Store.

D'ailleurs l’astuce finale de l’article (celle qui fonctionne), changer l’identifiant de macOS de 10.13 en 11.1, est le contournement de la condition à cette « gratuité », pas un simple problème technique.

Je peux faire encore plus simple que toi. Contrairement à la version « démo », le DVD de iWork’09 n’est pas verrouillé par un code quelconque, on l’insère et on installe. C’est tout. Il suffirait de trouver l’image disque de ce DVD sur les warez et c’est bonnard (mais totalement hors la loi).


J’aime bien lire ton site, on y trouve beaucoup de renseignements forts utiles et des connaissances sur des sujets très divers. J’en profite aussi pour te féliciter et te remercier.


----------



## dandu (4 Janvier 2022)

C'est pragmatique dans le sens ou - justement - on va pas aller en cours de justice. Parce qu'il n'y a aucun préjudice (vu que de toute façon il n'est plus en vente). Alors, oui, techniquement, ça pourrait arriver et Apple serait dans son bon droit. Mais ça reste hautement improbable dans ce as de figure précis. J'ai pas parlé d'autre cas (et pour cause).

Et pour le reste, t'extrapoles : disposer d'un macOS récent est une condition technique qui est indépendante du fait que le logiciel est gratuit... ou pas. Qui plus est, macOS _est_ gratuit depuis mal de temps maintenant.

De façon factuelle : les programmes sont gratuits. La nécessité d'avoir un macOS récent est une condition technique, comme il en existe depuis des années dans le cas des programmes en question. Quand il était encore payant (avant 2017), les différentes évolutions nécessitaient parfois des OS récents. Par ailleurs, quand il est passé gratuit (en 2017), il était gratuit pour des systèmes pour lesquels il était payant. 

D'ailleurs, c'est notion de gratuité liée à un OS, dans un sens tu l'inventes : elle est indiquée nulle part. C'est deux choses totalement séparée : c'est gratuit _et_ ça nécessite un OS récent. Mais c'est pas lié (en tout pas explicitement). En 2017, c'était gratuit et ça nécessitait un OS récent (de l'époque). En 2016, c'était payant et ça nécessitait un OS récent de l'époque.

L'astuce présentée, elle simplifie pour l'utilisateur un cas parfaitement prévu par Apple. La solution "officielle", c'est se connecter avec un Mac compatible d'un point de vue technique, lier le programme au compte puis installer une ancienne version (ce que propose le Mac App Store). La version avec le changement de version, elle supprime la première étape. Ce qui ne change strictement rien en pratique.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2022)

dandu a dit:


> disposer d'un macOS récent est une condition technique qui est indépendante du fait que le logiciel est gratuit... ou pas. Qui plus est, macOS _est_ gratuit depuis mal de temps maintenant.


Ah bon ? Alors Pages, Keynote et Numbers peuvent être téléchargés depuis Windows ou une distribution GNU-Linux ? Il n'y a pas besoin du Mac App Store donc de macOS ? 

macOS gratuit ? Oui, pour toute personne disposant d'un Macintosh compatible.

J'invente ? J'extrapole ?



			https://www.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/Pages.pdf
		




> B. Si vous possédez le Logiciel Apple car il était préinstallé par Apple sur du matériel de cette marque,
> vous devez vous connecter au Mac App Store et associer votre Logiciel Apple à votre compte
> Mac App Store pour pouvoir utiliser le Logiciel Apple sur plusieurs ordinateurs Apple que vous possédez
> ou que vous contrôlez, conformément aux règles d’utilisation. Si vous ne souhaitez pas associer le
> ...





> E. Configuration requise. Le Logiciel Apple est pris en charge uniquement par le matériel de marque
> Apple possédant la configuration requise spécifiée comme indiqué par Apple.



J'ai rarement besoin d'un juge pour me dire si ce que je fais est honnête ou pas. C'est une question d'éducation. Par exemple, ce n'est pas parce quelque chose n'est plus en vente que j'ai le droit de me l'approprier.


----------



## dandu (5 Janvier 2022)

Mais en quoi une condition technique (il faut un Macintosh, il faut un OS précis, etc.) influence le fait que ce soit gratuit ou pas ?

Les distributions GNU-Linux sont généralement gratuites, non ? Pourtant, elles ne fonctionnent pas sur un Mac M1. Mais ça ne change rien au fait que c'est gratuit. 

J'ai bien compris ton problème sur iWork 09. De fait, il n'est pas gratuit (et j'ai jamais nié ça), mais en l'état, le préjudice est inexistant pour Apple et je ne considère pas (dans ce cas précis) que c'est un souci de le pirater (avis personnel). Sachant que de toute façon, personnellement je l'ai payé à l'époque. Mais t'as raison, c'est mal de pirater.

Mais sur les programmes qui sont _gratuits_ depuis 2017, ton raisonnement est bizarre. macOS est gratuit depuis un moment, Apple utilise le mot gratuit, etc. Qu'il y ait une licence qui met quelques limites, ça ne change rien au problème : c'est gratuit. Si tu vas sur la page du Mac App Store, ça indique "gratuit". https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/pages/id409201541?ign-mpt=uo=4&mt=12

Et je répète l'exemple, mais c'est assez factuel : avec un Mac de 2012, Pages était payant avant 2017. Depuis 2017, il est gratuit. Il faut avoir mis à jour l'OS et installé Pages dans la période pendant laquelle le Mac faisait tourner l'OS pris en charge à l'époque, mais c'est une condition technique, comme il y en a énormément, qui n'est pas liée au statut "gratuit" du programme. 

En l'état, tu considère qu'une personne qui a un Mac de 2012 (qui ne peut donc pas actuellement obtenir Pages) et qui va chez une personne (ou dans un Apple Store) pour lier Pages ou Numbers à son compte avec un ordinateur récent fait quelque chose de répréhensible ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2022)

Notre discussion, porte sur deux points différents : la « gratuité » effective des logiciels et la légalité de certains comportements vis-à-vis d’Apple.

Comme je l’ai dit plus haut, on ne peut pas être d’accord parce qu’il y a une divergence entre ce que nous considérons comme « gratuit ». Je comprends ton point de vue et ton raisonnement se tient parfaitement mais dans les conditions actuelles de la distribution de Pages, Keynote et Numbers, je n’arrive pas à les considérer comme réellement « gratuits ».
Par exemple, Scribus est gratuit. C’est un « freeware ». Je peux le télécharger et l’installer sur n’importe quelle plateforme. Pages induit des coûts dont celui de posséder un Macintosh. Spécifiquement un Macintosh, pas simplement un PC, et spécifiquement une version de macOS (voire le CLUF § E). Mon point de vue n’invalide pas le tient, et inversement. Nous appréhendons le problème d’un angle différent.

La question légale, je ne la soulève pas pour le méli-mélo avec le Mac App Store mais avec ton idée générale que tout est permis ou acceptable du moment que tu estimes qu’il n’y a pas de préjudice.


dandu a dit:


> C'est un ancien programme, il n'est plus vendu, et il n'y a aucun préjudice pour Apple de le pirater.


Encore une fois, ce n’est pas à toi de décider ce qui est préjudiciable à Apple.

Si Apple voulait faciliter le téléchargement de iWork’09, il suffirait qu’elle mette à disposition l’image disque du DVD comme elle l’a fait avec Mac OS X 10.7 Lion et OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion. Elle a choisi de ne pas le faire, c’est son droit légitime, comme elle a choisi de ne pas mettre en ligne Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard. Circonvenir ce droit est déjà porter préjudice à Apple.

La propriété est un droit fondamental garanti à tous depuis 1789 :
*Art. 2. *Le but de toute association politique est la conservation des droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'Homme. Ces droits sont la liberté, la propriété, la sûreté, et la résistance à l'oppression.
*Art. 17.* La propriété étant un droit inviolable et sacré, nul ne peut en être privé, si ce n'est lorsque la nécessité publique, légalement constatée, l'exige évidemment, et sous la condition d'une juste et préalable indemnité.

Je ne suis pas la police du net pas plus que je ne suis l’immaculé internaute. Toutefois, ça me dérange toujours quand je lis des tentatives de justification pseudo-légales à des comportements manifestement illicites. Je préfère la franchise d’un « c’est parfaitement illégal et je m’en fous ».

Et puis, parce qu’il s’agit d’Apple, on se retrouve souvent avec une sorte de droit parallèle. Adobe ne vend plus la CS3, CS4, CS5, etc. Cela donne-t-il le droit à tout à chacun de pirater ces logiciels ? Les éditeurs de CD ne pressent plus et ne vendent plus nombre d’albums d'artistes. Cela donne-t-il un droit à chacun de mettre en ligne ceux-ci ?


Bon. Je vais m’arrêter là parce qu’on est vraiment trop hors-sujet. La question initiale porte sur iWork’09 et Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard.

Je vais préciser un point technique que tu as soulevé : avec *Mac OS X 10.5.8*. il faut rester à iWork’09 *version 9.0.4*. Au-delà, v. 9.1 ou v. 9.3 cela nécessite une version de Mac OS X supérieure. (il a existé une version 9.0.5 mais elle n’est plus en ligne).


----------



## ericse (6 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La propriété est un droit fondamental garanti à tous depuis 1789 :
> *Art. 2. *Le but de toute association politique est la conservation des droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'Homme. Ces droits sont la liberté, la propriété, la sûreté, et la résistance à l'oppression.
> *Art. 17.* La propriété étant un droit inviolable et sacré, nul ne peut en être privé, si ce n'est lorsque la nécessité publique, légalement constatée, l'exige évidemment, et sous la condition d'une juste et préalable indemnité.


Arghhh... Mon coeur saigne en lisant ces lignes...

Oui, il saigne, car en invoquant la propriété de 1789 dans le contexte d'un bien immatériel, tu l'associe certainement à cette hérésie nommée, bien improprement, "_propriété intellectuelle_". Dans l'esprit révolutionnaire, il est impensable qu'une idée puisse "_appartenir_" a qui que ce soit d'autre que la société dans son ensemble ! Le brevet ou le droit d'auteur ne sont pas une "_propriété_", il s'agit d'un privilège accordé temporairement à l'inventeur ou l'auteur par la société, pour le remercier de l'avoir offert à tous.

Après, sur le fond du sujet, si tu nies à dandu le droit de décider pour Apple de ce qui est permis de faire avec les logiciels qu'ils ont créés, tu dois bien reconnaitre que tu n'as pas plus de droit que lui pour affirmer quoi que ce soit sur le sujet à la place d'Apple


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2022)

Qu'est-ce que ces élucubrations viennent faire ici ? 

Tu considères la propriété intellectuelle comme une "hérésie" ? Soit, c'est ton droit de le penser et même de l'écrire. Un type a écrit une jour que "la propriété c'est le vol". Alors pourquoi pas ?

Je n'en fais pas une religion mais quand tu prétends qu'elle n'est pas comprises dans le contexte de 1789, tu t'avances salement. L'un des promoteur du "droit d'auteur", ancêtre en ligne directe de la propriété intellectuelle, est Augustin Caron de Beaumarchais. Je ne sais pas si tu vois qui c'est... 

Le droit d'auteur est né avec la Révolution Française mais j'ai l'impression que tu la confonds avec une autre "révolution", celle des Bolcheviks.

Il ne peut pas s'agir d'un "privilège" car ils ont été abolis la nuit du 4 août 1789. C'est un droit.

On va faire vite (merci Wiki) :
loi du 17 janvier 1791 institue le droit d'auteur
loi du 24 juillet 1793 institue le droit de reproduction

La déclaration de 1789 est un texte de portée générale qui définit les grands principes. Les lois qui ont suivit ont mis en œuvre ses principes.

Ces dernières années, plusieurs décisions du Conseil Constitutionnel, notamment celle qui a tant fait de mal à Hadopi, ont réaffirmé la propriété intellectuelle à côté des autres principes fondamentaux de notre droit, en se basant notamment sur ce texte de 1789.

En France, ton "hérésie" a sa bible : Le Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle.






						Code de la propriété intellectuelle - Légifrance
					

Code de la propriété intellectuelle




					www.legifrance.gouv.fr
				




C'est copieux.

La Livre I s'appelle justement "Le droit d'auteur". On y parle œuvres littéraires, musicales, graphiques et... des logiciels.

Tu peux lire ça aussi :





						Les droits d'auteur pour les nuls - Journal d'un avocat
					

J'avoue être surpris du retentissement qu'ont eu mes deux billets répondant à la tribune de Luc Besson et à l'interview de Frédéric Lefèbvre (j'ai eu plus de visites dans la



					www.maitre-eolas.fr
				






ericse a dit:


> Après, sur le fond du sujet, si tu nies à dandu le droit de décider pour Apple de ce qui est permis de faire avec les logiciels qu'ils ont créés, tu dois bien reconnaitre que tu n'as pas plus de droit que lui pour affirmer quoi que ce soit sur le sujet à la place d'Apple


Là encore tu mets à côté.

Je lui nie pas un droit, c'est la Loi qui ne lui en accorde aucun. Au contraire, si tu lisais le Code ci-dessus, tu comprendrais peut-être qu'elle réserve ce droit à l'auteur (c'est-à-dire Apple).

Je n'acte pas à la place d'Apple. Je rappelle l'état du droit Français sur cette question, accessoirement celui qui a cours sur ce forum.

Et puis, tu donnes à notre ami Lapin une position qu'il n'a jamais eu dans cette discussion car il sait bien que "c'est mal de pirater", que ce soit un disque, un livre ou un logiciel (même ceux d'Apple).

J'aimerais bien qu'Apple mette iWork'09 en accès gratuit, même si j'ai déjà mon DVD, comme elle l'a fait avec Lion et Mountain Lion. Cela serait aussi bien utile qu'elle le fasse avec Snow Leopard. Ce n'est pas son choix et c'est son DROIT. Un droit exclusif comme dit le Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle.

Maintenant, je n'interdis à personne de courir les warez chercher son bonheur. Je ne dénoncerais personne à Apple si je venais à le savoir.
Vous pouvez même prendre le risque de publier vos trouvailles ici (je ne leur donne pas une grande espérance de vie) et en assumer les conséquences. Vous connaissez la politique du lieu "sur le sujet".


----------



## dandu (6 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Notre discussion, porte sur deux points différents : la « gratuité » effective des logiciels et la légalité de certains comportements vis-à-vis d’Apple.
> 
> Comme je l’ai dit plus haut, on ne peut pas être d’accord parce qu’il y a une divergence entre ce que nous considérons comme « gratuit ». Je comprends ton point de vue et ton raisonnement se tient parfaitement mais dans les conditions actuelles de la distribution de Pages, Keynote et Numbers, je n’arrive pas à les considérer comme réellement « gratuits ».
> Par exemple, Scribus est gratuit. C’est un « freeware ». Je peux le télécharger et l’installer sur n’importe quelle plateforme. Pages induit des coûts dont celui de posséder un Macintosh. Spécifiquement un Macintosh, pas simplement un PC, et spécifiquement une version de macOS (voire le CLUF § E). Mon point de vue n’invalide pas le tient, et inversement. Nous appréhendons le problème d’un angle différent.
> ...


Non, mais autant t'as raison sur iWork 09 (et que c'est juste mon avis personnel sur le préjudice pour Apple), autant le raisonnement sur les versions modernes est tordu.

Tu peux considérer que Pages n'est pas gratuit, mais t'as tort (comme moi quand je considère que télécharger iWork illégalement n'est pas grave). La contrainte technique n'est pas liée au fait que ce soit gratuit ou pas. Ton raisonnement serait valide si on était avant 2017 : les acheteurs d'un Mac neuf le recevaient gratuitement, ceux qui achetaient un Mac d'occasion (ou avaient un Mac plus vieux) ne l'avaient pas gratuitement. Simple et factuel. Depuis 2017, c'est gratuit, point barre (et c'est indiqué comme tel, y a même pas de contestation). 

Ta justification avec Scribus est fallacieuse et on en revient à une contrainte technique. Le développeur a décidé de le proposer pour Mac et PC, c'est un choix, et ça n'a aucun rapport direct avec le côté gratuit. Scribus, tu vas le considérer comme "pas gratuit" parce que si j'ai un PC acheté sous DOS (et ça existe encore) je peux pas l'utiliser ? Parce que si j'achète un PC sous DOS, Scribus implique spécifiquement l'achat de Windows (ou l'installation d'une distribution Linux). Il existe des tas de logiciels gratuits qui nécessitent un Mac et une version précise, tu considères aussi qu'ils ne sont pas gratuits ?

De toute façon, dans les faits, l'achat d'un DVD d'iWork d'occasion reste une solution.


----------



## ericse (6 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que ces élucubrations viennent faire ici ?


Je vois qu'il faut que j'explique mieux : ton argument d'en appeler à la propriété de 1789 pour défendre les droits d'Apple sur les logiciels iWorks ou macOS est un contresens, car cette "_propriété intellectuelle_" (ou propriété sur les mots et les idées) que tu invoques de fait, est à l'opposé de l'esprit révolutionnaire, qui lui a préféré la notion de droit d'auteur, qui justement n'est pas une propriété. 

Et cela nuit à ta démonstration, c'est dommage, il vaudrait mieux que tu reste sur le terrain du droit d'auteur et de la contre-façon, je pense que tu aurais assez de matière. D'ailleurs, je respecte infiniment le droit d'auteur et les brevets, ce contre quoi je m'insurge c'est ta propension à mélanger ces droits avec le droit de propriété. C'est là qu'est l'hérésie que je dénonce, car si les deux sont importants, ils sont fondamentalement différents, et l'on été dans l'esprit des révolutionnaires de 1789, sinon il n'y aurait pas eu besoin de nom et de textes différents pour les définir.

Voilà, ai-je répondu à tes interrogation ?  



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je lui nie pas un droit, c'est la Loi qui ne lui en accorde aucun.


Pour moi, à moins de jouer sur les mots, ta 2ième proposition contredit totalement la 1ére, du coup que puis-je ajouter ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2022)

C’est quoi selon toi « l’esprit révolutionnaire » ? Définis s’il te plaît. 

« Mon » argument est celui du Conseil Constitutionnel. M’enfin...



ericse a dit:


> ta propension à mélanger ces droits avec le droit de propriété.


Heu… totoche… t’as vu le lien plus haut ?

CPI : Code de la *Propriété Intellectuelle* => Première partie : La *propriété* littéraire et artistique. Livre I Le droit d’auteur

_"L'auteur d'une oeuvre de l'esprit jouit sur cette oeuvre, du seul fait de sa création, d'un droit de *propriété* incorporelle exclusif et opposable à tous.
Ce droit comporte des attributs d'ordre intellectuel et moral ainsi que des attributs d'ordre patrimonial, qui sont déterminés par les livres Ier et III du présent code."

_




dandu a dit:


> Non, mais autant t'as raison sur iWork 09 (et que c'est juste mon avis personnel sur le préjudice pour Apple), autant le raisonnement sur les versions modernes est tordu.
> 
> Tu peux considérer que Pages n'est pas gratuit, mais t'as tort (comme moi quand je considère que télécharger iWork illégalement n'est pas grave). La contrainte technique n'est pas liée au fait que ce soit gratuit ou pas. Ton raisonnement serait valide si on était avant 2017 : les acheteurs d'un Mac neuf le recevaient gratuitement, ceux qui achetaient un Mac d'occasion (ou avaient un Mac plus vieux) ne l'avaient pas gratuitement. Simple et factuel. Depuis 2017, c'est gratuit, point barre (et c'est indiqué comme tel, y a même pas de contestation).
> 
> ...



Imagine une table rectangulaire. Nous sommes chacun debout face à face de part de d’autre ce celle-ci, séparés par sa largeur. En bout de table il y a une bouteille de Whisky Single Malt 18 ans d’âge (imaginons des choses agréables tant qu’à faire).
Tu dis : la bouteille est à droite. Je dis la bouteille est à gauche. Qui à tort ? Qui a raison ? C’est là tout notre dilemme sur cette affaire de gratuité.

Non, l’exemple de Scribus n’est pas fallacieux et il est inutile de devenir injurieux. Je comprends ton point de vue et j’essaye simplement de t’expliquer le mien.

La différence fondamentale entre Scribus et Pages est que les développeurs de Scribus ne sont pas intéressés financièrement à la fabrication des appareils nécessaires à son emploi, quelques soient ces appareils.

Imaginons que je t’offre un jeu qui fonctionne sur Xbox et que tu n’as pas de Xbox. Pour jouer au jeu tu achètes une Xbox. Le jeu est toujours gratuit. Maintenant, imagine que je me nomme Microsoft. Est-ce vraiment un geste gratuit ?


----------



## ericse (7 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> CPI : Code de la *Propriété Intellectuelle* => Première partie : La *propriété* littéraire et artistique. Livre I Le droit d’auteur


Histoire de la "_propriété intellectuelle_" : "L'expression semble n'apparaître dans le droit qu'en 1967 avec la création de l'Organisation mondiale de la propriété intellectuelle (OMPI) et n'est devenue courante que depuis quelques années." 
On est bien loin du droit de propriété "droit fondamental garanti à tous depuis 1789" que tu cites pour justifier ton propos.
Et encore une fois je ne confonds pas avec le droit d'auteur et le brevet issus de la révolution.
Mais bon, je n'essaye pas de te faire changer d'avis, juste d'illustrer quelques contradictions de ta réthorique.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Est-ce vraiment un geste gratuit ?


Défini ce "gratuit". Est-ce comme une parole gratuite, une bière gratuite, un éloge gratuit, une accusation gratuite ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2022)

J’attends toujours l’explication de ton fumeux « esprit révolutionnaire ». 

En vérité, je n’attends rien. C’est une expression fourre-tout qui te sert de paravent pour ta petite éructation idéologique.

Si tu ne peux pas comprendre la portée en droit français de la déclaration de 1789, je ne vais pas m’étendre plus longtemps car ce n’est pas le lieu. Le Conseil constitutionnel a déjà tranché cette question. Les principes généraux du droit de propriété s’appliquent aux œuvres de l'esprit selon les modalités prévues par les codes de lois.

Puisque tu as commencé mettre en lien un dictionnaire, prends le temps de lire les définitions. Et puis, pourquoi pas, inscris-toi en cours de droit.

Je ne sais vraiment pas ce que tu es venu faire dans cette discussion. Ton premier post était hors-sujet, ton intervention suivantes complètement à la masse, tu ne semble même pas capable de comprendre ce qui est écrit. Es-tu sûr d’être en bonne santé ? Tu m’inquiètes.


----------



## ericse (7 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne sais vraiment pas ce que tu es venu faire dans cette discussion.


Ce n'est pas grave, j'espère au moins que tu auras compris que le droit d'auteur et le brevet ont été créés à la révolution en opposition à l'idée de "_propriété_" sur les idées, qui elle est une idée récente (et néfaste, mais ça c'est mon opinion ).


----------



## dandu (7 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Imagine une table rectangulaire. Nous sommes chacun debout face à face de part de d’autre ce celle-ci, séparés par sa largeur. En bout de table il y a une bouteille de Whisky Single Malt 18 ans d’âge (imaginons des choses agréables tant qu’à faire).
> Tu dis : la bouteille est à droite. Je dis la bouteille est à gauche. Qui à tort ? Qui a raison ? C’est là tout notre dilemme sur cette affaire de gratuité.
> 
> Non, l’exemple de Scribus n’est pas fallacieux et il est inutile de devenir injurieux. Je comprends ton point de vue et j’essaye simplement de t’expliquer le mien.
> ...


Pour la première partie, quand on prend la définition de gauche et de droite (et le référentiel nécessaire), les deux ont raison selon leur point de vue. Mais ça implique quand même une chose : utiliser la bonne définition. Et visiblement, ta définition de "gratuit" n'est pas la même que les autres. 

Le Robert, il donne comme définition : "Que l'on donne sans faire payer ; dont on profite sans payer." 
C'est strictement le cas de Pages (encore une fois, les contraintes techniques n'ont aucun lien direct avec la gratuité). 

Pour ton exemple, avec Microsoft... ben oui. En quoi le fait que Microsoft va gagner de l'argent changer quelque chose au fait qu'un jeu est gratuit ? 

Ta définition de "gratuit", elle est bizarre. Parce que dans ton raisonnement, je veux Scribus et j'ai pas d'ordinateur , ce qui m'oblige à acheter un ordinateur. Tu vas dire quoi, que ce n'est plus gratuit parce que le fabricant de mon ordinateur gagne de l'argent ?

Mais pour Pages, encore une fois, Apple a décidé de changer le modèle économique de "payant pour certains" à "gratuit", et je vois même pas comment le point de vue peut être différent : c'est explicite. Qu'Apple gagne de l'argent sur le matériel, c'est un point, mais il est pas lié directement. Ils ont probablement de bonnes raisons d'avoir fait ça (je n'ai absolument aucune idée des raisons) mais ce n'est pas notre problème. 

Et tu n'as pas répondu à une question simple : c'est répréhensible ou un problème pour toi d'avoir téléchargé Pages (devenu gratuit) avec un Mac de 2012 (qui avant 2017 ne pouvait pas l'avoir gratuit) ? Ou de l'obtenir gratuitement après avoir acheté un Mac d'occasion ?


----------



## Anthony (7 Janvier 2022)

Dites, si on baissait d’un ton ou quinze ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Ce n'est pas grave, j'espère au moins que tu auras compris que le droit d'auteur et le brevet ont été créés à la révolution en opposition à l'idée de "_propriété_" sur les idées, qui elle est une idée récente (et néfaste, mais ça c'est mon opinion ).


Je ne vois pas très bien comment tu créés quelque chose « en opposition » à une autre chose qui n’existe pas. 

Le texte de la Déclaration est clair : définir les droits fondamentaux et les garantir à tous. Parmi ces droits, il y a le droit de propriété.

Il fallait lire l’article de Maître Éolas, il fait un judicieux rappel de l’action de Beaumarchais. Le droit d’auteur est créé pour protéger les auteurs des éditeurs et des compagnies théâtrales, de ceux qui s’emparent de leur œuvre sans rétribution. D’ailleurs le décret de la Convention donné en illustration sur la page Wiki que tu mets en lien est clair : Décret concernant les contrefacteurs…

Néanmoins, je comprends (enfin!) où est le problème. Tu mélanges des choses. Les idées en tant que telles ne sont pas concernées par la Propriété intellectuelles. Tant dans le cas de la propriété littéraire ou artistique que dans celle de la propriété industrielle, l’idée doit avoir une réalisation concrète, un livre ou même un manuscrit, un plan, une esquisse, une partition, le code du logiciel, etc.

Encore une fois, lis tes propres liens. Wiki : « La *propriété intellectuelle* est le domaine comportant l'ensemble des droits exclusifs accordés sur des *créations* intellectuelles. »

_créations_ pas _idées_

créations intellectuelles ne veut pas dire créations « dans la tête » mais créations issues de l’intellect.

Derrière ta position je retrouve l’influence de Richard Stallman mais il raisonne essentiellement dans le concept étasunien et ses références sont étasuniennes. En France, on a certes récupéré l’expression _intellectual property_ mais le Code de lois qui la définit est la somme de deux cents ans de lois et jurisprudences.

Par ailleurs, tu reportes ce débat sur la Déclaration de 1789. C’est une erreur. Stallman argumente sur la Constitution des États-Unis. Ce n’est pas équivalent. Si on faisait une analogie entre les textes des deux nations, on pourrait dire que la Déclaration de 1789 est notre version de la Déclaration d’indépendance, pas notre constitution.

Tu devrais lire le Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle, tout y est bien défini. On ne possède pas une idée contrairement à ce que raconte le sémillant Richard. Ce qui n’exclu pas que certains le souhaiterait. C’est un autre débat.




dandu a dit:


> Ta définition de "gratuit", elle est bizarre. Parce que dans ton raisonnement, je veux Scribus et j'ai pas d'ordinateur , ce qui m'oblige à acheter un ordinateur. Tu vas dire quoi, que ce n'est plus gratuit parce que le fabricant de mon ordinateur gagne de l'argent ?


J’ai déjà répondu à cela et expliqué en quoi, selon moi, la situation de Scribus est différente de celle de Pages.

Encore une fois, si je prends ton point de vue, les logiciels sont gratuits et présentés comme tels. Je pousse la réflexion un peu plus loin. Voilà tout.



dandu a dit:


> Et tu n'as pas répondu à une question simple : c'est répréhensible ou un problème pour toi d'avoir téléchargé Pages (devenu gratuit) avec un Mac de 2012 (qui avant 2017 ne pouvait pas l'avoir gratuit) ? Ou de l'obtenir gratuitement après avoir acheté un Mac d'occasion ?


Voyant la confusion qui était en train de s’installer, j’ai précisé que la question « légale » ne concernait pas cet aspect de notre discussion mais l’idée de « pirater » iWork’09 quand bien même Apple ne le distribue plus. Ce n’est ni « honnête » ni « pragmatique ». C’est un délit de contrefaçon.

La propriété est un droit fondamental et attenter à ce droit est déjà un préjudice en soi. Tous les préjudices ne sont pas financiers.



Anthony a dit:


> Dites, si on baissait d’un ton ou quinze ?


Oui. Sans problème.


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Voyant la confusion qui était en train de s’installer, j’ai précisé que la question « légale » ne concernait pas cet aspect de notre discussion mais l’idée de « pirater » iWork’09 quand bien même Apple ne le distribue plus. Ce n’est ni « honnête » ni « pragmatique ». C’est un délit de contrefaçon.



je comprends ton point de vue et tes argument. Néanmoins, sachant qu’Apple est plutôt prompt à poursuivre les personnes qui ne sont pas dans clous, je ne l’ai jamais vu attaquer une distribution « illégale »  de la suite iWork. 

Je pense que tu t’emballe un peu trop pour un sujet ou en effet, légalement tu as raison. Mais au niveau des usage, l’autre parti n’as pas tord non plus.

je suis le premier à respecter et faire respecter le droit d’auteur. Mais quand tu n’as quasiment pas le choix que de l’enfreindre car plus personne ne vend légalement le produit nécessaire, et bien, tu te met hors la loi et souvent, personne ne te dit rien.

je pense qu’il faut un peut redescendre, tu vas peter une durite sinon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2022)

Pour gérer ce genre de cas, il a été instauré une notion d'abandonware, le principe en est simple, et admis un peu partout sur la planète : un logiciel qui n'est plus distribué par ses "ayant-droits" se retrouve sur de tels sites, et y reste tant que les dits ayant-droits n'en demande pas le retrait. Ces sites étant référencés par les moteurs de recherche, il est facile d'avoir accès à leur contenu et donc, le cas échéant, de demander le retrait de tel ou tel logiciel par ses ayant-droits. Pour être modérateur d'un de ces sites, je peux dire qu'à de rares exceptions près, il n'y a que très peu de demandes de retrait, et même que nombre détenteurs de droits sur ces logiciels acceptent de répondre à des demandes d'informations émanent d'utilisateurs ou même d'administrateurs de ces sites.

Donc, on peut admettre qu'une certaine tolérance est de mise pour cette catégorie de softs.


----------



## ericse (8 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Néanmoins, je comprends (enfin!) où est le problème.
> ...
> Tu devrais lire le Code de la *Propriété Intellectuelle*, tout y est bien défini. On ne possède pas une idée contrairement à ce que raconte le sémillant Richard. *Ce qui n’exclu pas que certains le souhaiterait. C’est un autre débat.*


Mais non, ce n'est pas un _autre_ débat, c'est _mon_ débat, et dans ton message #15, en appelant le droit de propriété de 1789 au secours du droit d'auteur d'Apple, tu as magnifiquement illustré le danger de ce glissement sémantique. 
L'expression "_Propriété Intellectuelle_" vise à nous faire croire que quelques-un pourraient posséder des idées. Les idées appartiennent à tous, et collectivement nous les prêtons aux ayant-droits, pas l'inverse. C'est comme ça depuis 1789 (ou plutôt 1791 je crois), et c'est important pour éviter un futur à la John Deere, que même les américains craignent.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> je pense qu’il faut un peut redescendre, tu vas peter une durite sinon.


Gné ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> il a été instauré une notion d'abandonware


Instauré. Par qui ?

Dans le droit français il y a un principe s'approchant prévu dans le Code pour les "œuvres orphelines" mais pas pour les logiciels. Cela suppose d'ailleurs que les ayant-droits n'ont pas pu être identifiés.



gwen a dit:


> je ne l’ai jamais vu attaquer une distribution « illégale » de la suite iWork.


Super ! J'ai mon DVD d'iWork'09. J'en fait un dmg, je l'upload sur un site et je poste le lien dans la discussion ? Dacodac ?
(tu peux enlever les guillemets à _illégale_)

Sinon, il y a quelqu'un qui a Aperture ?
(non, je rigole, aucun intérêt)


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Mais non, ce n'est pas un _autre_ débat, c'est _mon_ débat, et dans ton message #15, en appelant le droit de propriété de 1789 au secours du droit d'auteur d'Apple, tu as magnifiquement illustré le danger de ce glissement sémantique.
> L'expression "_Propriété Intellectuelle_" vise à nous faire croire que quelques-un pourraient posséder des idées. Les idées appartiennent à tous, et collectivement nous les prêtons aux ayant-droits, pas l'inverse. C'est comme ça depuis 1789 (ou plutôt 1791 je crois), et c'est important pour éviter un futur à la John Deere, que même les américains craignent.


C'est une problématique étasunienne basée sur la notion de copyright et leur propres turpitudes juridiques.

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas l'idée qui est protégée mais l'œuvre issue de l'idée.

Pour reprendre l'exemple de iWork, l'idée du traitement de texte, du tableur et du logiciel de présentation précèdent très largement la création de Pages, Numbers et Keynote. Ce dernier est lui-même un décalque d'un logiciel pour NeXT, Concurrence de Lighthouse Design. Tous le monde est libre de créer des logiciels faisant la même chose voire plus.


----------



## ericse (8 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est une problématique étasunienne basée sur la notion de copyright et leur propres turpitudes juridiques.


Malheureusement les usa sont très forts pour imposer leurs idées (bonnes et mauvaises) au reste du monde, par exemple en  posant le renforcement des droits intellectuels en prérequis au droit de commercer des produits agricoles ou textiles au sein de l'OMC (cf Uruguay Round annexe 1c).



Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore une fois, ce n'est pas l'idée qui est protégée mais l'œuvre issue de l'idée.


C'est pourtant bien le sens de l'expression "_propriété intellectuelle_", alors pourquoi promouvoir cette expression si elle est impropre à son usage ? Encore une fois, en invoquant le droit de propriété de 1789 dans ton message #15, tu as bien montré le danger de confusion de cette expression.


----------



## ericse (8 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dans le droit français il y a un principe s'approchant prévu dans le Code pour les "œuvres orphelines" mais pas pour les logiciels. Cela suppose d'ailleurs que les ayant-droits n'ont pas pu être identifiés.


Dans le droit civil français il faut démontrer un préjudice pour agir en justice, donc sans plaignant (cas des abandonware) ou sans préjudice (cas d'iWorks), aucune poursuite n'est possible sans fin de non-recevoir (pour cause de défaut de qualité à agir ou de défaut d’intérêt à agir).


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Gné ?
> 
> 
> Instauré. Par qui ?
> ...



Tu connais la différence entre "droit" et "tolérance" ? jusque vers 1970, en France,la loi interdisait aux femmes de porter le pantalon, mais il était établi une tolérance qui le leur permettait.


----------



## baron (8 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> jusque vers 1970, en France,la loi interdisait aux femmes de porter le pantalon


C'est même seulement en janvier 2013 que la clarification a été officiellement apportée. 
• https://www.senat.fr/questions/base/2012/qSEQ120700692.html


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Janvier 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Dans le droit civil français il faut démontrer un préjudice pour agir en justice, donc sans plaignant (cas des abandonware) ou sans préjudice (cas d'iWorks), aucune poursuite n'est possible sans fin de non-recevoir (pour cause de défaut de qualité à agir ou de défaut d’intérêt à agir).


Ton défaut principal et de ne pas lire ou de mal lire les textes que tu sites :

Les hypothèses de fin de non-recevoir d’ordre public sont les suivantes :
- Le défaut d’intérêt à agir : la partie doit défendre un intérêt qui lui est personnel, mais cette condition est expansive puisqu’on admet l’action des proches des victimes pénales ou civiles afin de défendre l’intérêt de leurs familles. 
- Le défaut de qualité à agir : la qualité à agir est une des conditions de recevabilité de l’action en justice, cette condition est liée à la capacité juridique de la partie à l’action en effet, elle doit avoir le pouvoir juridique de défendre la partie devant le juge ou la capacité à se défendre elle-même. 
- La chose jugée : l’autorité de chose jugée permet à une décision de justice de ne pas pouvoir être remise en cause de nouveau devant le juge. 



ericse a dit:


> ou sans préjudice (cas d'iWorks)


Encore une fois, vous présupposez. Seul Apple peut dire que c'est pour elle sans préjudice. Personnellement, j'en vois déjà un : l'atteinte à son droit de propriété intellectuelle.


@Pascal 77

En fait de "tolérance" il s'agit d'inconstitutionnalité. Comme expliqué dans le lien de Baron. Une affaire de mœurs qui courre sur près de deux siècles.

Là, concernant la défense du droit d'auteur pour des logiciels, il ne s'agit pas d'un vestige du vieux code napoléonien mais de lois très récentes. Ta soi-disant "tolérance" c'est plus du "pas vu, pas pris".

Sinon pourquoi ne voyons-nous pas de tels liens de téléchargements fleurir sur MacG ?

(au passage, lorsque tu étais modérateur ici tu manifestais bien moins de cette "tolérance" dont tu te réclames)



ericse a dit:


> C'est pourtant bien le sens de l'expression "_propriété intellectuelle_", alors pourquoi promouvoir cette expression si elle est impropre à son usage ? Encore une fois, en invoquant le droit de propriété de 1789 dans ton message #15, tu as bien montré le danger de confusion de cette expression.


Bis repetita placent...

La seule définition de la propriété intellectuelle qui vaille en droit français est celle que donne le code.

Propriété intellectuelle = propriété littéraire et artistique + propriété industrielle

Pas besoin de se branler les méninges.

Dans le cas de la propriété littéraire et artistique (donc dépendent les logiciels) :

"L'auteur d'une œuvre de l'esprit jouit sur cette œuvre, du seul fait de sa création, d'un droit de propriété incorporelle exclusif et opposable à tous.
Ce droit comporte des attributs d'ordre intellectuel et moral ainsi que des attributs d'ordre patrimonial, qui sont déterminés par les livres Ier et III du présent code."

Avant la création du Code de la Propriété intellectuelle, la plupart des articles relatifs au droit d'auteur et aux brevets étaient dans le code civil au chapitre relatif à la *propriété*.

Aux États-Unis, dés la rédaction de la constitution, ces questions ont été inscrites dans les modalités liées au *commerce*.

Stallman résonne dans une logique étasunienne. Il critique l'interprétation des clauses 8 de l'article I de SA constitution. C'est SON problème.

Les ricains prétendent souvent t'apporter la solution aux problèmes qu'ils s'inventent. Mais notre droit n'a pas de problème avec la définition de la Propriété intellectuelle, ce qu'elle entend protéger et comment elle le protège.

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'extraordinaire de protéger les droits d'une personne physique ou morale qui a créé quelque chose à partir d'une idée qui lui est propre.



ericse a dit:


> L'expression "_Propriété Intellectuelle_" vise à nous faire croire que quelques-un pourraient posséder des idées. Les idées appartiennent à tous, et collectivement nous les prêtons aux ayant-droits, pas l'inverse.



Cette prétention que la pensée n'appartient à personne est ridicule. Encore une fois, il ne s'agit pas d'idées mais de la création qui en découle.

Donne-moi un exemple d'une idée "prêtée collectivement aux ayant-droits". 

Le fait est qu'on empêche personne d'avoir la même idée. On veut simplement l'empêcher de copier sur le voisin
=> "Décret contre les contrefacteurs".

Apple a créé l'iPhone, a breveté tout ce qu'elle voulait, ça n'a pas empêché Samsung et les autres de sortir leurs propres smartphones. Numbers n'est qu'un tableur parmi bien d'autres.

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, nous vivons dans le monde de l'économie libérale pas dans le paradis communiste (cet enfer pavé de mensonges). Chacun est libre de créer et de vivre de sa création. Les créations intellectuelles ne valent pas moins que les créations matérielles.


----------



## daffyb (9 Janvier 2022)

Novezan a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède un bon vieux iBook G4 avec un écran 12,1 pouces (Early 2004), avec OSX 10.5.8, un processeur 1,2Ghz, 1,25Go de Ram et 30Go de disque (une bête de course en résumé).
> La dessus j'ai installé LibreOffice 4.0.6.2 qui serait la dernière version pour cette plateforme...
> ...


"iWork 09 Trial" est très facilement trouvable via une recherche Google.
là par exemple :





						iWork Trial 09 9.0.3 - Downloads
					

Fully functional 30 day free trial of iWork ’09. Download the trial version of iWork ’09 and try it for yourself. You’ll be making impressive documents, spreadsheets, and presentations in minutes. Pages ’09 With advanced tools for writing and easy …




					downloads.silicon.co.uk


----------



## ericse (9 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Seul Apple peut dire que c'est pour elle sans préjudice. Personnellement, j'en vois déjà un : l'atteinte à son droit de propriété intellectuelle.


Non, non, et non : seul le juge pourra le dire, Apple peut le prétendre mais devra le démontrer par autre chose qu'un sophisme (atteinte = préjudice, tu ne démontres rien).

En ce qui concerne iWorks, Apple pourrait peut-être se prévaloir d'une stratégie d'obsolescence programmée (en limitant la disponibilité d'iWorks sur les matériels d'occasion), mais même si je pense qu'il y a un peu de cela, je doute très fortement qu'ils l'assument publiquement en poursuivant notre ami dandu. Donc sans autre préjudice démontré -> fin de non-recevoir.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore une fois, il ne s'agit pas d'idées mais de la création qui en découle.
> Donne-moi un exemple d'une idée "prêtée collectivement aux ayant-droits".


Le brevet par exemple : l'inventeur a une idée, il la communique publiquement à tous, et la collectivité lui accorde un monopole temporaire d'exploitation. Si les mots que j'emploie pour dire que l'idée appartient à tous et qu'elle est prêtée à l'inventeur te déplais, trouve toi en d'autres, mais le principe est bien celui-là.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas besoin de se branler les méninges.


En conclusion je note ton invitation à ne pas réfléchir, désolé de ne pas être d'accord


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Janvier 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Le brevet par exemple : l'inventeur a une idée, il la communique publiquement à tous, et la collectivité lui accorde un monopole temporaire d'exploitation. Si les mots que j'emploie pour dire que l'idée appartient à tous et qu'elle est prêtée à l'inventeur te déplais, trouve toi en d'autres, mais le principe est bien celui-là.


Il n'a pas une idée, il invente quelque chose. Sinon il n'y a pas lieu à brevet.






						Le brevet | INPI.fr
					






					www.inpi.fr
				




"Un brevet protège une invention technique, c’est-à-dire un produit ou un procédé qui apporte une nouvelle solution technique à un problème technique donné.
En effet, *vous ne pouvez pas protéger une idée* ou un résultat escompté par un brevet !
   Seuls les moyens techniques mis en œuvre pour les concrétiser peuvent l'être.
En outre, certaines créations, comme les théories scientifiques, par exemple, ne peuvent pas être protégées par un brevet car elles ne répondent pas à la définition d'une "invention" au sens de la propriété industrielle."

Mais bon, tu es dans l'idéologie, quasiment la religion. J'ai affaire à un byzantin. Il n'y a rien à discuter puisque tu refuse la réalité.



ericse a dit:


> Non, non, et non : seul le juge pourra le dire, Apple peut le prétendre mais devra le démontrer par autre chose qu'un sophisme (atteinte = préjudice, tu ne démontres rien).
> 
> En ce qui concerne iWorks, Apple pourrait peut-être se prévaloir d'une stratégie d'obsolescence programmée (en limitant la disponibilité d'iWorks sur les matériels d'occasion), mais même si je pense qu'il y a un peu de cela, je doute très fortement qu'ils l'assument publiquement en poursuivant notre ami dandu. Donc sans autre préjudice démontré -> fin de non-recevoir.


Déjà, pourquoi vouloir poursuivre le Lapin ? (J'aime bien le civet mais bon...)

Quand au préjudice que constitue la violation du droit d'auteur, c'est de la contrefaçon, elle est très facile à démonter et ne pré-suppose pas une commercialisation.


----------



## Anthony (9 Janvier 2022)

Bon bon bon.


----------

